
Indiana joins Idaho in claiming DHS tried to hack their election systems - Anon84
https://www.computerworld.com/article/3173032/indiana-joins-idaho-in-claiming-dhs-tried-to-hack-their-election-systems.html
======
badrabbit
Is this over the public internet? If so...then wtf??!! I mean, you have all
sorts of scans happening in any responsive internet facing machine. You should
also be performing similar scans against your own IP addresses.

The way they describe it,it appears to be strictly recon, by all means..DHS
and NSA should be scanning any IP address they want just like any security
researcher or company would (e.g.:shodan,shadowsserver).

~~~
Tempest1981
It might be more interesting if the source IP is being spoofed, and the DHS is
not responsible.

But agreed, I hope our election computers aren't vulnerable to script kiddies.

